# Ipod touch écran noir



## nicolouuu353535 (22 Août 2012)

Bonjour,
Hier je rechargeais mon ipod touch vieux de 2-3ans et jouais dessus en meme temps et d'un coup l'écran est devenu noir et je ne peux plus rien faire dessus : je ne peux plus le recharger, l'ordi ne le reconnait pas et j'ai beau essayer de le relancer rien ne fonctionne ...
Que pourrai-je faire svp ?
Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Larme (22 Août 2012)

Est-ce que le mode DFU fonctionne ?


----------



## nicolouuu353535 (23 Août 2012)

Malheureusement non j'ai beau faire plein de manip DFU possible et rien ne marche ...
Pouvez vous me donner la votre svp pour que j'essaye ?
Merci de votre reponse


----------



## thebreakofdawn (27 Août 2012)

J'ai déjà lu dans des forums qu'il suffisait de connecter son ipod à son PC puis effectuer un reboot (appuyer sur le bouton home et le bouton démarrer pendant 10 secondes). Après je ne sais pas!!


----------



## nicolouuu353535 (28 Août 2012)

Merci de votre réponse mais ça ne marche pas ... il doit tout simplement être HS sinon


----------



## chrispff (28 Août 2012)

Si mode DFU impossible..... pas de solutions!
Tente d'entrer en mode DFU via redsnow, il te guide pas a pas (en anglais). Tu sauras alors si tu fais les bonnes manip.


----------

